# How are Americans viewed in Australia?



## Dotsrus (Aug 15, 2010)

Worldwide a certain stigma seems to follow Americans. We are seen as unruly, bossing, rude, and disrespectful to local customs and culture. Luckily I don't fit into this stereotypical role. But this plays a part in my choice in a country to expatriate to. I plan on living abroad, however I am torn between Australia and Spain. Obviously the language barrier wouldn't exist, but I'd have to adapt culturally. That leaves me with two questions; how are Americans treated in Australia, especially younger ones (I'm 17)? What affect did it have on you if you are an American, and how do Aussie generally view foreigners?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Foreigners are given a chance to fit in. That said many are judged on how they act, so if you act like the stereotype then be prepared to be treated negatively and with contempt. Otherwise if you do try to socialise, are polite and patient you do get acceptance here and friendliness. The best notion to leave behind before coming to AU is the "I'm so great and awesome" one - this ones also called the "Tall Poppy".



Dotsrus said:


> Worldwide a certain stigma seems to follow Americans. We are seen as unruly, bossing, rude, and disrespectful to local customs and culture. Luckily I don't fit into this stereotypical role. But this plays a part in my choice in a country to expatriate to. I plan on living abroad, however I am torn between Australia and Spain. Obviously the language barrier wouldn't exist, but I'd have to adapt culturally. That leaves me with two questions; how are Americans treated in Australia, especially younger ones (I'm 17)? What affect did it have on you if you are an American, and how do Aussie generally view foreigners?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree, it's how you act that decides how people will react to you, regardless of where you come from.

People are used to 'foreigners' because a big percentage of the population is immigrants, some have become Aussie citizens while others haven't. Mixing with 'foreigners' isn't at all unusual.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You might want to take a look at a thread in the General Expat Discussions we have going on the image of Americans abroad. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/55501-american-image-problem.html

This discussion got started in the New Zealand section, but it's an issue common to Americans living just about anywhere around the world.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

Dotsrus said:


> Worldwide a certain stigma seems to follow Americans. We are seen as unruly, bossing, rude, and disrespectful to local customs and culture. Luckily I don't fit into this stereotypical role. But this plays a part in my choice in a country to expatriate to. I plan on living abroad, however I am torn between Australia and Spain. Obviously the language barrier wouldn't exist, but I'd have to adapt culturally. That leaves me with two questions; how are Americans treated in Australia, especially younger ones (I'm 17)? What affect did it have on you if you are an American, and how do Aussie generally view foreigners?


This is not to offend you but whomever I spoke to, thinks that Americans are pretty dumb and lack common sense. And most of all they hate American accent 

Again sorry if I have hurt your feelings but this is what I heard from my Aussie mates and office colleagues. I might be wrong


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

I like Americans. Every one I know likes Americans. I have no problems with Americans.


----------



## newguy2010 (May 14, 2010)

Dotsrus said:


> Worldwide a certain stigma seems to follow Americans. We are seen as unruly, bossing, rude, and disrespectful to local customs and culture. Luckily I don't fit into this stereotypical role. But this plays a part in my choice in a country to expatriate to. I plan on living abroad, however I am torn between Australia and Spain. Obviously the language barrier wouldn't exist, but I'd have to adapt culturally. That leaves me with two questions; how are Americans treated in Australia, especially younger ones (I'm 17)? What affect did it have on you if you are an American, and how do Aussie generally view foreigners?


Are you kidding man?American culture can be found everywhere in Australia. You can see KMart, Target, McDonald, KFC, Subway, etc... And many of the TV shows in Australia are American shows. On top of that, at least Sydney is a mixed of different culture just like San Fransisco, so you don't need to worry about fitting in.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Americans in Australia or Australians in America. Everyone knows that the Australians are far mroe annoying hahaha. Although soem Americans are a bit obnoxious or crude Australians overseas are seen more as arrogant and plain rude.

Plenty of Americans in Australia...you'll have no problems.


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

I would say that Americans are viewed very positively amongst foreigners.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

abhiria said:


> This is not to offend you but whomever I spoke to, thinks that Americans are pretty dumb and lack common sense. And most of all they hate American accent
> 
> Again sorry if I have hurt your feelings but this is what I heard from my Aussie mates and office colleagues. I might be wrong


I'm sorry, but I don't believe you. Some of my friends happen to be Australian, and I've never had a problem with any of them because of my being American. In fact, they've gone out of their way for me on some occassions.

You don't sound like you're from Oz, and I think you're projecting your own opinion, but that's ok - we're all entitled.


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

dont worry, Australian (young generation) are too american than american theirself.


----------



## boosty (May 31, 2010)

boogil said:


> dont worry, Australian (young generation) are too american than american theirself.


Yes and no. Remember in big cities Syd/Melb etc it is very multicultural and people who have indian/middle eastern/asian background don't act American. They may watch there movies , wear there clothes but there general attitude is not devoted to being American.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I feel that everybody who migrate to Australia either PR or have acquired a citizenship is an Australian. There should no no differentiation like Aussie/american/etc. 

To be more precise the Aborigines are the ORIGNAL AUSTRALIANS likewise the Maoris are the AUTHENTIC NEW ZEALANDERs, all others who have migrated to such countries for generations have no right to call others as foreigners (for abusing) who happen to arrive little late as compared with them, eventually these so called foreigners/migrants are bound to get legal citizenship within a small period of may be 2 years. 

These are my personal thoughts and you can spare me if it sounds offensive :focus:


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

abhiria said:


> This is not to offend you but whomever I spoke to, thinks that Americans are pretty dumb and lack common sense. And most of all they hate American accent
> 
> Again sorry if I have hurt your feelings but this is what I heard from my Aussie mates and office colleagues. I might be wrong


Hello abhiria,

I've experienced exactly the opposite of what you express. I'm on my 3rd year here, and have lots of friends. What is more, the Aussies I know really like my Texas accent.

I lost a lot of my Texas accent while working for a global engineering company. As for thinking I'm dumb, I worked on the development of GPS for the US government, back when absolutely no one else in the world even knew such technology existed. I had a Top Secret clearance, and my agreement said I wouldn't even talk about what I did for 20 years after leaving that position.

I had full access to ARPANET, when created, and for those who know the history of the Internet, almost no one in the world knew such a thing existed. I was involved with the development of very sophisticated electronic equipment used in computers, automation, and robotics, these days used all over the world. I'm retired now, but I still keep up with my technology.
ARPANET - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

I've done engineering projects all over the world, and have never experienced what you describe anywhere. Perhaps your personal preferences were projected on to everyone else, since I haven't met one, who feels as you express.

Cheers


----------

